# Tug 'Weihai 5' attacked by pirates in Singapore Straits (12/07/2009)



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> SINGAPORE, July 13 (Bernama) -- Masked parang-wielding pirates robbed a Singapore-registered tug boat towing a granite-ladened barge in the Straits of Singapore Sunday morning.
> 
> 'Weihai 5' was towing 'Jovan 1', the barge loaded with granite from Lumut, Perak enroute here, when five pirates boarded it northeast of Helen Mar Reef in the east bound lane of the Singapore Straits from their speed boat at 2.25am.
> 
> ...


http://www.bernama.com/bernama/v5/newsindex.php?id=424954


----------

